# My newest editions



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

I have always been into a bit of detailing but having bought a 12 year old Audi TT in black, it is covered in swirls and very light/small scratches. So I decided to take my collection up to the next level in the form of a DA polisher  I have never actually used one however I have watched not far short of 50 how to videos on youtube. So when I get the chance to give the car a good decontamination in the daylight I will then start the slow process of polishing the old girl up. Anyway here is my collection that I purchased from cleanyourcar.co.uk





































I got a cracking deal on the Das 6 Pro thanks to the guys over on detailingworld. I will be posting extensive before, during and after pictures when I eventually get the chance to use it. (Any chance we could get some nice weather this weekend)

Nick


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I finally bit the bullet & purchased a DA polisher last year & I was amazed at the results that I achieved with the red RenaultSport Clio that I had at that time. You'll soon find a technique that works for you - good luck!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul! Look forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Same as mine nice bit of kit


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems to be a popular buy the DAS6 Pro. I bought mine last year. Pleasing results but I've got a couple of deeper scratches and I cant drum up the courage to attack them with any vengeance. I think they need more professional attention than I can muster.


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice little starter kit nick well done, been doing it for years email if you need any help.

Justin.

post pics up


----------



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

justinjgy said:


> Nice little starter kit nick well done, been doing it for years email if you need any help.
> 
> Justin.
> 
> post pics up


I am hoping to be ok Justin. I have watched several videos on youtube so hoping to learn quick and take my time.  Will contact you if I need any urgent help thanks 

Nick


----------

